# Where in suffolk can you crayfish



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

where abouts in suffolk can you catch crayfish?(preferably close to ipswich)

also how do i apply for the permit?

thanks.


----------



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

*...*

think u can do it in rendlesham throught the back of woodbridge u dont need a llicence there u just pay a day rate


----------

